# Worm Harnesses



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone I just tired to make some of my own worm harnesses to get ready for next year so i thought i would post a some pics and see what your guys think thanks nick


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Tough to make out the size but I too use stingers over 2 circle hooks. Might stick with heavy line on the spinner side. Tends to kink up after a few fish. Like to keep the stinger short and pinch the tail!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

alright thanks ill post more pics that was from my phone. I use 20lb test p line


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I tied up some last year with the 20# p-line. Wasn't thrilled with it, not going to use it again. Just not tough enough, couple of good sized fish and the stuff is toast.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I use 25# Big Game. Seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i dont fish erie much so theses will be used on inland lakes mostley how long do you guys make them?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nick I only make them 12in. I use braid with a leader an snap so I dont need long harness. Just ty a swivel on the harness. Also I use a snap plus a swivel on my braid to leader for diff weights. If I want to run cranks its the same leader just remove the weight. One rod set-up works for both baits.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

normd said:


> I use 25# Big Game. Seems to work just fine for me.


Yes the 25# Big game works best for me also ! Not need to spend $$$ On pline or floro Carbon ! Reminds me need to order some hooks ! Have 200 or so to tie before 4/1


----------

